# ABC Detailing - 610bhp+ Frozen White Ford Focus RS Show Preparation Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys, it seems to have been a while since I posted anything here but there will be some interesting stuff over the next few months!

Around 6 months ago we viewed a very special Ford Focus RS, with the hope for it to be ready for yesterday's Ford Fair show. The main reason for such a far out aim was because something seemed to be missing in the engine bay... This was away being rebuilt and will be getting a completely custom head, with the intention to become the fastest Focus RS in the country with nearer to 800bhp as the aim!



I will get hold of the spec when I get a chance, but onto the detail!

The aim for this one was to have the best tidy up and give it some show gloss, regardless of durability, before the car comes in for a full correction detail very soon.

A few before shots, and onto the wheels.







The car was then snow foamed with AMDetails Snow Foam to remove the majority of dirt before contact.





Washed using the usual two-bucket method, followed by decontamination with AM Iron, Auto Finesse Oblitarate and a clay mitt.

The car had been sat in a compound for around 5 months prior so had picked up a fair amount of iron filings and general fallout.









After drying off, attention was paid towards the engine bay, polishing up the chrome and under-bonnet mirrors, carbon fibre panels and cleaning hoses.

A few before's with afters at the end.





Spotted something I've never seen in an engine bay before...



Wheels and calipers received a coating of Swissvax Autobahn.



Trims were dressed with AF Revive.





Paintwork was given the new gloss-enhancing product from Auto Finesse - Ultra Glaze, along with a coat of Illusion.





And the final photos -





















Some interior shots.







A final arty one with the Clio



Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

Up this week is a Porsche Carrera and a brand new Audi S5!

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

love the wheels, finish on the motor looks awesome.

what does the owner win for the fastest RS in the country then? personal point of view appreciate the time and effort and detail goine into the motor but for the price and what ultimately it still is a ford focus RS for me id have something different. But then the world would be boring so fair play to the owner.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

impressive car, but I dont understand the hood.. more pictures?


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Beast of a car,hope owner enjoyed Ford Fair was a great day.Good work.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

is their a thread with peoples picceis of ford fair day wouldnt mind seeing some


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

LSpec said:


> impressive car, but I dont understand the hood.. more pictures?


There are mirrors inserted into the underside of the bonnet to add a bit more bling underneath!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work on an absolutely stunning monster of a car!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks gorgeous:thumb:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Stunning, some nice exterior details going on here too, the smoked rear lights and mirrors and the black and white badges to mirror the K-Sports......any interior pics as the seats look retrimmed too 

Nice car and great job, though not overly fussed on the BBS alloys but thats a personal opinion thing and shouldnt detract from either your work or the owners taste


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice.

That is a lot of ponies through the front wheels


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mirrors on the underside of the bonnet is an old trick from the custom car days of the 70's :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

sbrocks said:


> Stunning, some nice exterior details going on here too, the smoked rear lights and mirrors and the black and white badges to mirror the K-Sports......any interior pics as the seats look retrimmed too
> 
> Nice car and great job, though not overly fussed on the BBS alloys but thats a personal opinion thing and shouldnt detract from either your work or the owners taste


Thanks, a few of the interior, almost forgot!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Cracking Fast Ford. Loving the interior too. Nice work on a nice motor :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Expected the interior to be a bit special, but my goodness!!

Seats and armrest are stunning.....and gauges galore !!! Full SMD conversion too


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Top work the car is the NUTs


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome car.

Wonder what it's like to drive with all that power through the front


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

One of the most tastefully modified cars I've seen in a long time (except the crazy power), I'm looking forward to trying ultra glaze having seen those results


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Bloody hell, my Focus struggles with 220 bhp through the front wheels! Can't imagine how hard that must be to find traction.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This is one beautiful machine!


----------



## Simonbuffty (Jul 27, 2014)

Great looking car came across this on the Focus RS owners forum as I'm to a Focus owner and club member. Great mods great detail, plenty of RS out there to detail as most owners love to keep them clean, looking stunning when fully detailed. How do you find the auto finesse glaze and illusion?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What a stunning looking car. Gorgeous 👍


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

The retrim doesn't look the best, but love the rest car, lot money tied up there


----------



## petrolhead276 (Nov 13, 2011)

ABC Detailing said:


> There are mirrors inserted into the underside of the bonnet to add a bit more bling underneath!


And there I was thinking you were referring to the dog reflected in the mirrors :lol:

Great job though.


----------



## jerkyboy18 (May 4, 2011)

cool car


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

ABC Detailing said:


> There are mirrors inserted into the underside of the bonnet to add a bit more bling underneath!


thank you, It looked like transparent :lol:


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

that is some car  

great work too


----------

